# 330 MINK



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*THIS IS THE LARGEST MINK I'VE EVER CAUGHT IN 55 YEARS OF TRAPPING------------THIS GUY GOT CAUGHT IN A 330 CONI I HAD SET FOR A OTTER----EVERY YEAR I SET THIS SAME SPOT WITH ONE TRAP AND I USALLY TAKE A OTTER AND A COUPLE OF BEAVER--WITH THE DEEP SNOW AND HEAVY ICE THIS YEAR NO OTTER OR BEAVER HAS MOVED UP AND DOWN THE TINY STREAM -----------------------------------------------------------------------------SB*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. Skip, thats one critter I never did catch, the fur should still be good come July as the snow will still be there !! HA !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice, he'll make a good start to a hat.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That is one huge mink for sure SB! I don't think I've ever seen a mink in a 330 either.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... how long is it?


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice one! Maybe taxi it!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice catch congrats


----------



## Sethah (Dec 23, 2013)

Very nice!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*azph------29" tip of nose to tip of tail on strecher--tail not pulled its pletted----body tip to tip 24 -3/4*"-------ready for the fur market---------------------sb


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice, we'll take it...regardless of how big the trap was. Mink was so big, he thought he was an Otter.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He was big enough he owned sno-shoes.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Is that a sasqumink?

Good catch on the monster mink.


----------

